# "UPDATED" Screen repair and then this happens..(Read Entire Post)



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Alright guys, I bought a droid x and went ahead and did a screen repair on it very carefully after watching the same take apart and put together video numerous times. Well I put it back together and the m logo shows up but wont get past it (which im not concerned with because I can get into bootloader to flash a sbf for it so thats no problem).

Now, my real problem is that right below the battery it gets so hot that it literally discharged a 100% battery from just sitting inside the phone not powered on in 5 minutes. Could anyone point me in the right direction to where I went wrong? Im just having trouble figuring out why its so hot.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated guy, thanks!


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

did you buy it damaged?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

No, it was fully working until I took the cracked screen off and put this new one on so I just about know its something I did I just don't know what would cause it. What could heat up so quick and discharge the battery that fast?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

how many times have you reassembled it? those ribbon cables can be awfully finicky. (took me 3 tries to get it right after I replaced mine)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Ph.Dad (Oct 22, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> No, it was fully working until I took the cracked screen off and put this new one on so I just about know its something I did I just don't know what would cause it. What could heat up so quick and discharge the battery that fast?


There must be a dead short on the battery somewhere. That's the only thing that can suck it dry in 5 minutes and causes such high temperatures. Make sure the metal casing is not coming into contact with anything on the circuit board.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm gonna take it apart and look it over to make sure nothing is contacting any open metal. Good thing is that it should be narrowed down below the battery so at least I've got a place t look instead of being in the dark. Thanks guys


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, Well I took it apart and I found one problem. The bottom ribbon connector all the way on the bottom (viewing it from back side) wasn't connected right. For the life of me I can get it connected because the ribbon looks to big for the push connector. I got it to where I thought it fit and redid all the other connections.

Now my digitizer works, sound works and I even navigated to turn it off...but the problem lies in the actual lcd wasn't on when I did all this. Does anyone know which connector controls the lcd?

Thanks


----------

